# identifying capsules



## lanman (Mar 8, 2016)

I like the Nespresso machine but is it just me or do other users find the method of identifying capsules frustrating? When a guest wants - say a medium strength - I have to look at the booklet that came with the machine in order to identify the correct capsule. Also; I hate it when they bring out a new "special edition" (That is not even in the book anyway) that I try and like, only to find that the next time I order it has been discontinued!! What a stupid way of marketing. All it does for me now is stop me from trying any new capsules. I contacted Nespresso to suggest that they print the strength number on the capsules to aid identifying. They replied with a politicians answer (basically - non commitment either way) but did promise me an updated menu book - which never came!

Good Forum btw - my first post


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome. My interest in non-instant coffee began with a Nespresso machine in 2010. Come a long, long way since then.









Stick around, the chat's good and the combined knowledge in here is vast.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

lanman said:


> Also; I hate it when they bring out a new "special edition" (That is not even in the book anyway) that I try and like, only to find that the next time I order it has been discontinued!! What a stupid way of marketing.


Coffee .... believe it or not is a produce grown, much like grapes. Its seasonal, people visit the growers and pay money for harvests and lots ... there is bidding involved.

Being a limited supply of those beans, once you have sold them all, they are gone ... maybe next harvest you will bid on them again and buy another 200kg of it ..... maybe next harvest, you will attend a cupping session and decide its not as nice as last year and not bid .... maybe, you will be out bid ..... or maybe to keep things interesting and moving forward you will go buy another bean to roast and sell

A bit like coffee shops having 2 regular house blends, but then changing there guest bean ???

So its not really bad marketing, its more you expecting the limited premium product to be a permanent fixture

If you should ever wander in to the realms of making your own coffee at home rather than from a pod, you will soon lean a whole new fear .... Like I am experiencing at the moment .... a Fear that if Hasbean run out of ethipean shakos abbot I will never find it again .... or if I do it might be a from a roaster than dent roast it to that lemony perfection .... or maybe the next harvest will be crap ±!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> you will soon lean a whole new fear .... Like I am experiencing at the moment


The fear

25 seconds in


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lanman said:


> I like the Nespresso machine but is it just me or do other users find the method of identifying capsules frustrating? When a guest wants - say a medium strength - I have to look at the booklet that came with the machine in order to identify the correct capsule. Also; I hate it when they bring out a new "special edition" (That is not even in the book anyway) that I try and like, only to find that the next time I order it has been discontinued!! What a stupid way of marketing. All it does for me now is stop me from trying any new capsules. I contacted Nespresso to suggest that they print the strength number on the capsules to aid identifying. They replied with a politicians answer (basically - non commitment either way) but did promise me an updated menu book - which never came!
> 
> Good Forum btw - my first post


All I can say is thank god you are finding Nespresso customer service so poor...My hope for you now is that you persist in asking and expecting what you want and like, but that they continue to disappoint. I hope your dissatisfaction with Nespresso reaches such levels that you feel compelled to get a grinder, some decent beans from one of the on line vendors and a £5 carafe....one day even a prosumer machine perchance.....


----------

